# What causing this is it an infection?



## marymary (Jul 4, 2012)

My little dog Candy is constantly licking her lady bits, but I know she is not in season.

Sometimes she really jerks as if something is either hurting her or is itching, even we go for a walk she is stopping every few steps to lick herself. Can anyone tell me the reason for this. I have an appointment at the vets for Monday morning.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm glad you're taking your baby to the vets. Sounds like a UTI or yeast infection or something along those lines. Has she taken antibiotics or medicine lately? That's usually the culprit. In the meantime, you could give cranberry powder & vitamin C or ester-C. The vitamin C helps to balance the Ph level and the cranberry helps to restore the Urinary tract. Make sure your chis drinking plenty of fresh water. Monday is a long time to wait when she seems so bothered by this.


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

Sounds like it could be a UTI. 

Let us know how the vet appointment goes.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

A good read:

vaginitis

Keep us posted. Hope you are able to find the problem and resolution soon.


----------

